# Honda f220 tiller clutch problems.



## NoHax (Feb 20, 2009)

Here are two links for both the owner's manual and the shop manual.

The *owner's manual* is a *FREE* PDF download.
The *shop manual* can be ordered for $34.95 plus shipping. 

Your problem could be as simple as a binding clutch-link mechanism, a broken clutch cable, or the clutch cable may need an adjustment.

Does the handlebar clutch lever have any friction or spring resistance? I'm just looking for a simple obvious fix.

As shown in the owner's manual on page 37, there is a large spring (clutch spring end) on the clutch cable where the cable attaches to the transmission clutch lever.


Is this spring in place?

Can you move the transmission clutch lever by hand?

Honda F220 Tiller Owner's Manual PDF

 Honda F220 Tiller Shop Manual

Good Luck!


----------



## doublesharp (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you very much, NoHax. I got lucky. The seller is local and he has 2 of these tillers. He sold one and kept one for himself. The one he kept worked perfect so he swapped with me. I've already made the switch. I had a hunch he was a stand up guy and hopefully it will be an easy fix for him. Thanks for the owners manual link. Dave


----------



## paulrichmond (Dec 2, 2010)

Great manual this should help my car bugs problem too, love to fix my car by myself coz dealership charges a lot.
_____________________________________
Bull Bar | Carpet Kit | Short Ram intaKe | Side Marker | Clutch Master Cylinder


----------

